#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  uppercase em C ?

## marcelloduarte

Caros mestres da programação,

Como dou um uppercase numa string, na linguagem C ??


Valeu,

----------


## 1c3m4n

acho q issu resolve  :Smile: 

/*devolve o vetor str em UPPERCASE */
int str_upper(char str[bufcmd])
{
char aux[bufcmd];
int i;
for(i=0;i<strlen(str);i++)
{
aux[i]=toupper(str[i]);
} 
return(str_trim(aux,i));
}

----------


## marcelloduarte

Putz, 

Valeu cara. Vou usar essa função mesmo!!


ThX!

----------


## marcelloduarte

for(i=0;i<strlen(str);i++) 

Não entendi essa parte cara, por que vc colocou strlen ?

return(str_trim(aux,i)); 

e por que str_trim ???

Valeu a ajuda,

----------


## 1c3m4n

o strlen eh pra pega o tamanho do vetor,
o strtrim pode tirar isso eu q usava hehehhe, eskeci de editar

ele faz um loop colocando em upper caracter por caracter do vetor

----------


## Bruno Freitas

char *strupr(char *string)
{
char *result = string;
while (*string) *string = toupper(*(string++));
return result;
}




> for(i=0;i<strlen(str);i++) 
> 
> Não entendi essa parte cara, por que vc colocou strlen ?
> 
> return(str_trim(aux,i)); 
> 
> e por que str_trim ???
> 
> Valeu a ajuda,

----------


## 1c3m4n

tb funciona assim, e no seu caso acho q vai ser melhor essa funcao q o cara passou, a minha tinha q ser caracter por caracter pq eu usava ela em conjunto com outra pra cortar pedacos

----------


## marcelloduarte

Valeu a ajuda.

E a dele funcionou mesmo.


Agradeço amigos.

----------


## stumm

#include<ctype.h>

int toupper(int c);

----------

